# volume ipad2



## e-boy75 (6 Décembre 2011)

bonjour a tous

je viens d'acheter un ipad 2 ,le volume avec des écouteurs est dramatiquement bas!!
j'ai acheté d'autres écouteurs et rien a faire!!!
avec vous un conseil ou une manip a faire pour débrider le son de mon ipad?


merci et bonne journée

patrick


----------



## Larme (6 Décembre 2011)

_Réglages/Musique/Volume Maximum_ ?


----------



## e-boy75 (6 Décembre 2011)

e-boy75 a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> je viens d'acheter un ipad 2 ,le volume avec des écouteurs est dramatiquement bas!!
> j'ai acheté d'autres écouteurs et rien a faire!!!
> ...



bonjour

merci pur vos réponses

j'ecoute que de la musique telechargé via itunes 
mes écouteurs sont des sony payé 70 e

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h59 ----------




Larme a dit:


> _Réglages/Musique/Volume Maximum_ ?



c'est fait mais pas de changement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h00 ----------




Larme a dit:


> _Réglages/Musique/Volume Maximum_ ?



oui c'est fait aussi


----------



## ergu (6 Décembre 2011)

Question bête, mais vu que moi ça m'est arrivé...

La fiche jack de ton casque est bien enfoncée _à fond _dans le iPad ?


----------



## e-boy75 (6 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Question bête, mais vu que moi ça m'est arrivé...
> 
> La fiche jack de ton casque est bien enfoncée _à fond _dans le iPad ?



oui aussi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h53 ----------

voila p être une des solution


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XB0XRvGr6hw


----------



## Lefenmac (6 Décembre 2011)

Un bon coton tige?


----------



## Babyfasty (11 Décembre 2011)

Va sur ton iTunes; sélectionne toute tes chansons (Pomme+A); onglet option; monte le vol de tes ziks

de rien d'avance


----------

